# Frugal Woodworking



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I admit it, I'm cheap.
But, more than that, it's a long way to town and I might not find what I'm looking for anyway.
What use do you other frugal woodworkers make of everyday items. For instance. I use cut up pop cans for shims. If that isn't enough, I have a chain of old Formica samples that work.
My digital calipers have been retired...at least for gauging thickness out of the planer. Now I use open end wrenches. For odd height and spacing of router bits, I use drill bits. That's when my keyway stock isn't sufficient. Got a bunch of keyway shorts from a machinist's cutoff bin. $5.00 and sizes from 1/8 through 3/4 by 1/6ths. Sure beats those brass bars for price and utility.
Got tired of paying big bucks for ceramic band saw guides, so I made my own from oak. Soaked them in used motor oil and they work great.
A few sptrizes of 409 or Simple Green and my saw blades and router bits look like new.
Recently, I decided I'd had enough of cleaning up behind my SCMS so I built a dust catcher. Dollar store $4.00 large plastic storage container on it's side. 4" Toilet Flange through the side (now the bottom). Lockable sliding sleeve attached to the back (the orig. bottom). 2X3 post fits in the sleeve. 45* cutoffs for feet. Attach the DC hose to the toilet flange. Total cost.....about $10.00 and some scrap wood and all thread. 
Works like a charm.
Now, don't get me wrong. When it comes to tools and safety, I don't scrimp.
I'm sure there are a lot of you guys and gals that resist opening your wallets or purses and have lots of frugal tips to share. So, how about it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

I'm a cheap old SOB also.I use bop bottle caps for knobs,plastic mouse pad for a router base plate,old 5 gal.plastic paint bucket for the vac.system,etc. my boss calls me a hoarder all the time ,I keep tons of junk and I always find things I can use it for in the shop or on many projects..I'm just lazy I guess...but I'm getting better I have been watching the TV show called the Hoarders and it's working on me now.. LOL I don't keep as much junk anymore just the good stuff  LOL I gave up all the old boxes for router(s) and tools, the BOSS said why are you keeping that stuff... 

=====



Gene Howe said:


> I admit it, I'm cheap.
> But, more than that, it's a long way to town and I might not find what I'm looking for anyway.
> What use do you other frugal woodworkers make of everyday items. For instance. I use cut up pop cans for shims. If that isn't enough, I have a chain of old Formica samples that work.
> My digital calipers have been retired...at least for gauging thickness out of the planer. Now I use open end wrenches. For odd height and spacing of router bits, I use drill bits. That's when my keyway stock isn't sufficient. Got a bunch of keyway shorts from a machinist's cutoff bin. $5.00 and sizes from 1/8 through 3/4 by 1/6ths. Sure beats those brass bars for price and utility.
> ...


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Gene & Bob,

I have this thing where I like to attach the screw on lids for jars to a board to fabricate parts/hardware storage units. Transparent containers are best because you can see what's in them. When I want the stuff, just rotate the jar until it is free from the lid.

I have a stash of sardine & tuna fish cans that I will cook up a frame unit for some day to hold a stack of them like little removable drawers.

During the last summer I was able to build up my first run of wood boxes that allowed me to burn up the cardboard boxes they replaced. Who knows, another couple years of playing woodshop and I might have all of the cardboard boxes traded out for either wood or plastic ones!

If I ever get to where I am content with the woodshop set up, I would love to create a home foundry to let me get back into non-ferrous casting. I am the guy that doesn't toss a cheap screwdriver with a fouled/broken tip. I grind it down into an awl/scribe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

I Like it...
Here's just one more waste not want not thing,, it's a lazy Susan that I put 3M elec. tape boxes in to hold the small screws...just scrap some MDF with holes to hold the clear boxes ...it's a 4 layer cake thing..

===


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

I like the lazy susan. A great re-use for the tape containers. I have re-used a few of those tape containers through the years. Somewhere Up in the attic I have a big box of bulk CD media 'cake boxes' that would work great in a Lazy Susan style unit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Yes the CD bulk box makes a great storage item I use the for my Off Set rings 
keeps them clean and dry plus it's makes it easy to find the one I need at the time I need it....

==



wbh1963 said:


> I like the lazy susan. A great re-use for the tape containers. I have re-used a few of those tape containers through the years. Somewhere Up in the attic I have a big box of bulk CD media 'cake boxes' that would work great in a Lazy Susan style unit.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Plastic Folgers coffee cans. Lots of them stacked on shelves. Nuts, bolts, tire repair stuff, washers, locks, clothes pins, you name it. It's in those cans. Magic marker IDs what's in them.
If a can is upside down, it's empty. Not too many of those.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

I find myself wondering how 'frugal' other members might get when it comes to selecting project materials.

Some time ago my sister and her hubby picked up a 'loft bed' for my 5 yr old nephew. After seeing some of my examples of 'function over fashion' furniture, she asked whether I could cook up some sort of 'Lego play station' that would optimize space use under this bed. I was eager to embrace the challenge and the first attempt at a design phase began.

Somewhere along the line I recalled that kids that age love to climb on just about anything they can so I gave up some of the earlier ideas that would have added flexibility at the expense of sturdiness. 

Prototype number 1 turned out to be more of an experiment in interior decking than furniture building.

The 'kid size' table was built using 4 2x4x96 'stud-grade' 2x4 boards keeping the wood cost down to 7.92. 20 2.5" coated deck screws were used to attach the top pieces to the side supports. 20 1.25" screws were used to assemble the sides and attach the back support. A dime each for the fancy coated 2.5 in screws and .02 a pop for the short ones put the fastener costs at $2.40. $10.32 is what we have into it so far, and we really haven't decided what we are going to do for finishing yet.

The plastic 15" x 15" plates that Legos fasten to when used arrived this week to. The next task will be to work out how we want to attach those to the surface, and then we can decide whether to veneer it up fancy or just 'clear coat it'.

I have also been having lots of fun with cedar fence pickets by pushing the envelope on what all they can be used to build. $1.19 for a 6" x 5.5" x 5/8" board works out to about .52 a square foot.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread Gene as I now have it book marked. I also use clear jars for screws and plastic coffee cans for storage. 

I use 3 and 4 inch screws to hang cords and hoses on....

When needed will take scrap wood to make shop shelf brackets....

Wash out my small shop vac filter(s)

Use throw away material from work for shop tables, jigs, shelves, cabinets, drawers etc

1) 2"x4"x4' runners that seperate bundles of decking

2) OSB and plywood floor decking cut offs

3) Formica cut- offs

4) Formica pallets are usually made of Red Oak. I cut one up and brought it home Thursday..... still have some work to do with it on the table saw and router ski's but that was a lot of usable wood

5) Cover sheets on bundles....... lots of luan, occasionaly some birch plywood use to be the norm and a lot of it but since the economy nose dived those are few and far between. The OSB decking has an odd thickness thin cover sheet now but was thick enough to cover the shop walls


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Gene, this is a great column idea. I think many ideas will be relative to storage and here are two photos fairly self-explanatory. The wife and I take quite a few meds, so the bottles come-in-handy. Repackaged pills come in generic store containers and we see a lot of repeats. The wood was scrap. I tend to drill my holes a tiny bit oversize for convenience. *OPG3*


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's another one that is useful for me and maybe a few others can benefit from: I use tons of dowels in assembling items in more ways than one might imagine. Very frequently I find it necessary to squirt-out a bit of glue (I've been using Tite-Bond) and have a small puddle of glue just waiting there for a few minutes awaiting my sticking of dowel's ends into said puddle prior to insertion into a predrilled hole. I remembered this because I just have helped my wife install some little fabric gizmos that came in clear thin (but very tough) plastic boxes and since I always recycle quite a bit of plastic items, I was reminded to cut (use scissors) the boxes into little flat pieces about the size of a business card. I use these to hold my glue puddles and next time I need one, a quick bend makes the dried glue pop-off and the plastic "card" is again as good as new. *OPG3*


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Otis, I've had the same idea. Our bottles are made a little different. I use two small screws and screw the cap onto a shelf that I have. I first use a utility knife to cut out the safety lock on them. And as you can see, between the wife and I, I have a huge collection of the empty prescription bottles. 

Also, I recycled 2 cd racks I use to use. Now all my music and video cd's or in books. (Takes up less room when we have to run from a hurricane.) But my nail boxes fit just right in them. Hung'em on the wall and now they store my nails. I'm a pack rat, of sorts too. Any empty containers, I have my wife safe for me. I've got a bunch of butter spread containers and oyster containers I save for paint and stuff.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I guess I have one more ,,I use 4" PVC pipe for dowel rods and threaded rod , I just cut out some holes (pocket holes with the router) in some 2 x 6 stock for the pipe and glue the pipe inside the holes.

====


====


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Lee*, We don't have small kids - so our prescriptions get filled without the "child safety tops", but otherwise, I think we're on the same track. For me, it helps to have the tops to stay with the bottles - I move the small parts bottles all around the shop and often overturn them, because I am clumsier than a two-legged tortoise!

*BJ*, I buy hundreds of dowels 1/8" up to 1.5" and use them like a crazy person (maybe that explains me somewhat). Your suggestion is an idea I saw in one of the numerous woodworking magazines several years ago, but I had forgotten to implement it - Thanks for the reminder! I do also use quite a bit of all-thread rod & smooth rods in steel, aluminum and brass - so that will be a real space-saver. I am now hitting myself in the head for forgetting that one! 

This dowel storage subject reminds me of yet another one: The plastic coffee and cake icing cans are really handy sizes for precut dowels (with the spiral grooves for glue) and a lot of other hardware. With quite a few of my family's medications, there are small packages of silica gel and I include these in many of the [airtight] containers. Paper label removal from prescription bottles is very easy if the bottle is sprayed with WD40 and left to penetrate into the label overnight. *OPG3*


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Almost everything in my workshop, apart from the tools, has been found on a trash pile.
Here in Zagreb, there is regular large item trash collection twice a year for each neighbourhood. That means I can look at a map and go out any day to see what's available.
I get a lot of old drawers, various panels of laminated particle board, occasional oak barrels, vintage chairs, heaps of vacuum hoses, tables, desks. If I wanted I could build a whole glass house from free wooden framed windows. 
I don't think I bought any new wood to make stuff for my workshop.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

The PVC pipe for dowels reminded me of the organizer I made for scroll saw blades. 2" cut at 4 1/2" and set in a drawer. The drawer is one of four in a roll around bench made to hold the scroll saw and a bench top 9" Delta band saw. 
Son gave me a bunch of 1" thick rubber mat remnants left over from an upgrade to his hydraulics shop. I cut 3" "pucks" with a hole saw and used them as vibration dampeners when I mounted the scroll saw on the bench.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I pulled out the dividers/holders of 2 cassete tape cases roughly 14x 10 x 2 1/2" high and use them to hold Milescraft. One for the sign kit (except rails) and one for the inlay kit. Somehow I still had cassete cases (Pack-Rat-Itus)

The tube/pipe is a great idea that I have not utilized but plan to do soon I hope. I had come across that a while back when looking for storage/organization ideas. One I did use that has been a big help is a cut-off storage bin made from scrap. Cutoff Storage I have a hard time throwing away wood no matter how small so use that and a couple of 5 gallon buckets................ However I still have a corner that is growing in size of "bigger" wood/osb that is eating on me.... saw dust or smoke, gotta make it happen

I have two soft plastic tubes that Rocklers T-tracks came in. Rockler sells caps seperately so you can cut the tube up to size and use them but haven't made sense of paying 5 dollars plus shipping for 6 sets. 1-3/8'' Vinyl Tube Caps - Rockler Woodworking Tools I just noticed the top cap is looped so that it can be hung on the wall so I'll put that in the maybe later file.

One thing that has been convienient is sticking a 12" piece of wood slight angled up and storing my tape on it..... easy to find and keep up with.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ottis, we don't have any small kids anymore either. Even our grandchildren are growing up fast. But I hadn't even thought about asking if our pharmacy has the regular caps. 

I like this thread!!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok 30 years ago we had a noreaster that took down everybodies deck on fire island. So I collected pieces of decking for about a week. Three days ago I needed some molding for the bathroom cabinet I am building. Went into the back yard a dug up a piece and used my horizontal router table and made molding. I have two large cabinets,one microwave cabinet and a blanket chest I made out of wood flooring people gave me. I have some boxes I have made out of old wood tolet seats.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

" I have some boxes I have made out of old wood tolet seats."
That's going to far I think LOL LOL hahahahaha

====



vikingcraftsman said:


> Ok 30 years ago we had a noreaster that took down everybodies deck on fire island. So I collected pieces of decking for about a week. Three days ago I needed some molding for the bathroom cabinet I am building. Went into the back yard a dug up a piece and used my horizontal router table and made molding. I have two large cabinets,one microwave cabinet and a blanket chest I made out of wood flooring people gave me. I have some boxes I have made out of old wood tolet seats.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Dowel cut offs for finish stir sticks*

Nice thread! It is good to recycle!

I created four of these collapsible utility racks last year (the rack is 15" deep in the first picture and folds to 4 1/2" deep in the second. It works great in our small laundry room.). The dowels came in 48" length and I only needed 40". So, the 8" cut offs are being used as finish stir sticks. I have them labeled for each different finish I use. That way I can reuse the stick.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeaaa, I think I'm with Bob on this. Won't be hanging on to any old toilet seats!! But to each there own, John! Although, that might be a cool thing to make something for someone you want to get back at. Build them something out of old toilet seats, let them use it for a while, then hit them with what it was made out of. Hmm, I think I can think of someone I'd like to do that to. LOL


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Standing by for next project.


----------



## zarpman (Oct 30, 2011)

Gene, Yes I am the same way. I love skippy peanut butter and for some reason I can not waite to finish a jar so I can use it in my shop. I could buy jars from the store but it is just not the same. My wife thinks I'm nuts maybe I am from all the peanut butter.Have a good day zarpman Melbourne, Fl.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I like it ,,, hahahahahahaha ,,,like they say what you put in the project ,that's what you will get out of it LOL... 
But I will say it would make a great picture frame I have one or two pictures that would be just right for that frame.. LOL (in-laws) but it would be best with the lid down .. hahahaha

====





vikingcraftsman said:


> Standing by for next project.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lou

Me too hahahahahahaha,, the last time I ask the BOSS not to wash the jar out in the dish washer and she said why, and I said it will melt the jar out of shape like it did the last time



====



zarpman said:


> Gene, Yes I am the same way. I love skippy peanut butter and for some reason I can not waite to finish a jar so I can use it in my shop. I could buy jars from the store but it is just not the same. My wife thinks I'm nuts maybe I am from all the peanut butter.Have a good day zarpman Melbourne, Fl.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

out east from here they put the picture of one of the elected officials in a tolet seat and hung it where every one would see it. i think the lady one again any way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

hahahahahaha sometimes they will not go down the 1st time around LOL it sometimes it takes a time or two.. 


====


vikingcraftsman said:


> out east from here they put the picture of one of the elected officials in a tolet seat and hung it where every one would see it. i think the lady one again any way.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Videos . here is some frugal wood working ideas.


----------



## GarageWoodworks (Nov 18, 2011)

vikingcraftsman said:


> . here is some frugal wood working ideas.


That guy has the coolest website. :dance3:


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I am trying to convert your jig for my plane blades. Love your vedio.


----------



## Kenman101 (May 24, 2009)

*Black Friday Woodworking Deals*

This is a pretty good woodworking sale. Black Friday Deals and Cyber Monday stuff too. They do a lot of bundles which beat the pants off the other woodworking sites.

Router Table Depot Black Friday


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Here is another web vedio wher the guy makes his own gears for his machines. Those thinking about making the milling machine from shop notes take a look.How to make gears - YouTube


----------



## M_D_Anderson (Nov 11, 2011)

I use Bob's Big Boy Blue Cheese jars for storage. So now I am going to make a rack for them. Frugal is good 

Dave


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I all but bought a new Shop Vac over the past year coming very close several times but for one reason ...or another tool ...did not pull the trigger on it. And I am glad it worked out this way.......... My Shop Vac finally made me decide to buy a new one this past weekend when it died of natural causes.

The short of it is this, for $19.98 and a 5 gallon bucket you have a wet dry vac that pulls 170 CFM they call it "Bucket Max". Lowes Father's Day Special a 14 gallon 5.5 peak pulls 195 CFM So the "Bucket Max" has the suction to do the job and also has it where you can use it as a blower when plugging your house in the exhaust port. Though not strong at blowing it can get the dust off of things with out cranking up the air compressor. Shop Shop-Vac 5-Gallon Bucket Max at Lowes.com

I tried out the Bucket Max today and am a happy camper with its performance and thrilled at the price. The drawback of it is that it comes with a 4 foot hose and no attachments however if you are replacing a Shop Vac like me you already have the longer hose and attachments.

Below is the unit. It is the top part of a Shop Vac which snaps on to a 5 gallon bucket and has latches. The left port is the intake and the right port is the exhaust. The unit comes with the foam sleeve, filter and filter ring. I plan on getting the Cloth bag that covers the foam sleeve in hopes of easier cleaning and longer life of the motor.


----------



## Slapshot (Nov 30, 2011)

Some really great ideas for an economy that is so thin these days.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Frugal ole stricks again*

Knowing I needed pratice and wanting to do it with as little cost as I could, I went in the back yard. There I found a straight piece of limb. So I cut the piece I wanted off the tree. I made a square to fit into the headstock. Put a couple of nails into the square to hold the limb and now no tree is safe.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Pretty cool. I like your adaptation of the Router Crafter. 



vikingcraftsman said:


> Knowing I needed pratice and wanting to do it with as little cost as I could, I went in the back yard. There I found a straight piece of limb. So I cut the piece I wanted off the tree. I made a square to fit into the headstock. Put a couple of nails into the square to hold the limb and now no tree is safe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John


That dog will hunt, Apple/Fruit stock is fun to play with  but you may want to use a big wood screw/lag screw in place for the nails..One right down the center will do the job..

see the one I made in my uploads 

====



vikingcraftsman said:


> Knowing I needed pratice and wanting to do it with as little cost as I could, I went in the back yard. There I found a straight piece of limb. So I cut the piece I wanted off the tree. I made a square to fit into the headstock. Put a couple of nails into the square to hold the limb and now no tree is safe.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

John I don't know the set up you are using, what is it? And I assume you are using the set up to plane the limb correct?

The reason that I am curious is that I am wanting to use the free wood at hand but am short of a powerful band saw.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

The item you see is a old sears routercrafter. I dug it up from under my table saw extension table. I am practicing making legs for tables at the moment. You can use this thing to square up wood. But most people put square wood in and round it out before they put decorations on the turning. Another name for this thing is a router lathe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Here's some snapshots

=====


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info and pics. I had never seen one before.... looks like a lot of set up time but the results are nice


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jim

It's very quick to set it up it's easy-er than the norm lathe and lot more fun with the router they make many,many bits for it..here's just some of them 

Magnate

====



Marco said:


> Thanks for the info and pics. I had never seen one before.... looks like a lot of set up time but the results are nice


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for reposting after looking at 500 of your post out of 10,000 I gave up.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

You're Welcome, sorry no real way to index the pictures it's almost like looking at a ton of snapshots in a cardboard box, I do date most of them but no way to show a index by dates so to speak  I dig in the box all the time but I use a date to find them most of the time..and start on the end (bottom of the box) most of the time.

But I do have one short cut I use , it's called " Find all threads started by bobj3" that helps me sometimes to find them quicker for me...

It's under the " Statistics " item in the "View Public Profile"

===
===



vikingcraftsman said:


> Thanks for reposting after looking at 500 of your post out of 10,000 I gave up.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I thought you started 10,000 post?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

"Uploads"
At page 1,069 10 items per. page the norm.. 


======



vikingcraftsman said:


> I thought you started 10,000 post?


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

I couldn't think of a better 'existing' thread to toss this one into, so here goes....

So far, my most 'frugal' source of hardwood for jigs, nicknacks, drawer pulls or whatever has to be the hardwood flooring 'samples' at my local Lowes.

Most samples are 25 cents, though a few are 90 something cents. The standard length of a sample seems to be 4 inches. The other dimension of the mini-planks is either 2.25, 3.25, 4 or 5 inches, depending on the width of the product it is a sample of.

We have been using them around the house for coasters and I am prototyping a 'box joint jig' that uses one as the 'interchangeable/replaceable' piece custom made for the specific tooth width.

If I ever do get around to crafting up a wooden 'nuts and bolts + general hardware' bin with hundreds of little drawers, this stuff is a shoe in for the 'fancy looking drawer faces'!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

If you have a Lumber Liquidators close by, they have some nice unfinished 3/4" solid wood flooring that is often cheaper by the BF than similar stuff at the lumber yard. Certainly less expensive than at the BORG. Get friendly with the staff and you can get broken boxes for next to nothing. I used some free laminated stuff for several shop counter tops and plan to use more for a new bench top.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

If any of you repair furniture and pass up chairs with tapered spindles in the back, look for old pool ques at garage sales. A lot of times it doesn't take much to match them to the chair. I have an old dish barrel I store my dowels in and it still has some of the pool ques I had when I owned a furniture repair and restoration business. They are good for small turnings also.

Mike


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

vikingcraftsman said:


> Standing by for next project.


Hi, John.

I will think it twice or more times to invite you to my house!!!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Handy (Frugal) Contraptions...*

Gene, this is one of the coolest topics I've thus far seen discussed! I'm sorry it took me so long, but I've expounded on my bottle-rack method of using empty prescription bottles. Having a huge variety of small hardware and fasteners is a necessity for me, as well as many others! I mentioned in an earlier reply in this same thread, the racks for prescription bottles. Here is what I've more recently come-up-with along the same thought path!

Quantities of hardware needing this kind of storage are never ending, so here's how it got "stepped-up a notch". I've noticed that when my prescriptions are repackaged by the drug store, they come in bottles (at least thus far) of two diameters - several heights, but only two diameters. Joy and I haven't need of the "childproof caps", so our respective pharmacies simply provide the easily removed snap-on caps.
Rack hole size for the larger ones is 2" diameter. Rack hole size for the smaller ones is 1 & 3/8" (1.375"). Since both of the dimensions are easily drilled with forstner bits, it works-out very nicely. I wanted my racks to be stackable and lightweight, not overly strong or heavy. Since I wanted them stackable, it seemed sensible to make them have the same plan dimensions (x and y), but only have different heights (z). The racks are made to accomodate the tallest of each of the diameters - so there may be a variety of heights in the same rack - but, of course; all are the same diameter.

I first sketched these in AutoCAD, and then saved them for everyone's ease of use in a .pdf format. Since I made the actual racks yesterday, I photographed them as-is, but without the soon-to-come handles. Also included are photos of the older-style wall-mounted racks. I will continue to use the wall-mounted racks, but this newer method will have a much greater capacity.

I am going to attempt to group bottles together in categories such as small screws, springs, finishing nails, anchors, hinges, reamers, spiral dowels, rivets, etc., etc. Initially, I am starting-out with 4- of these (2- 27's & 2- 65's) racks, but as necessary I plan to continue to build more. Throughout my basement, I've built several hanging shelves using plywood vertical members (attached to floor joists via square-drive screws) and round-nose step treads for the shelves. These bottle racks sit perfecty atop these shelves.

I hope this info proves helpful!... and this is just another way to repurpose bottles!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello again, Someone told me they have lots of prescription bottles - but their bottles are different sizes than those I used. Your next question's answer is YES - I will be glad to make you a drawing for your specific dimensions. All you need to do is ask. Tell me your bottle size (most of these that I've seen are slightly tapered), outside dimensions, height of tallest bottles of that diameter and cap info. Metric is no problem, again all you need to do is ask. Depending on my schedule, I'll get something back fairly soon. Certainly there is no charge for this quick and simple service - I will do this to help the members of the Router Forum. my direct email is [email protected] NO SPAMMERS!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks! Great idea.


----------

